# Coffee from Thailand and Laos PDR



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I mentioned in my introduction that I prefer a particular Laos coffee called Dao Coffee. I am no expert on such things but I had heard about it somehow. My wife and I went to a Coffee exhibition about one year ago, tried some, enjoyed the taste and then miserably failed to buy some as we had already bought two different brands, basically from Northern Thailand. Recently my normal Supermarket started selling the Laos beans. There are also various growers of coffee beans in Thailand mainly in the North, some produced by the Hill Tribes. My preference is for coffees produced by Duang Dee and Lanna. I gather that Southern Thailand also has one particular well known grower/producer but as yet I have been unable to locate a Supplier.

So not much information as I am fairly new to this subject. However if you get an opportunity try some as I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------

